# Diablo Hardie Blade



## noahpitts (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone used the new Diablo Hardie Blade for cutting HardieBacker?

If so... what is your opinion/experience.... Im thinking of trying it out on a rather large residential job


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Works fine. Cuts nicely. 
Just note it is VERY dusty. Make sure you wear an appropriate dust mask and that you are cutting outside. I cannot stress how dusty it gets!


----------



## MMC73 (Aug 31, 2008)

I tried it. Works great but the mess it creates is second to none, you have to cut outside.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

We had to use it to rip 8 1/4" into two pieces for a 3" reveal on the finished installation. One blade did the entire house. It is dusty but less so than a diamond masonry blade.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

My experience with the "Diablo", which is VERY recent, concludes with the statement....."Freud" has done it again.


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

I have one, it works very good it makes dust but less than others.:thumbup:


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have, it works, but it screams loud and is very dirty way to cut. I prefer sheers, quiet, clean and cheap. $116 and mounts right to your drill.:thumbsup:


----------



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone use shears like these? http://www.amazon.com/Snapper-PacTo...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230861883&sr=8-2

Seems like they would be nice since no dust and you can cut right inside and save alot of time.


----------

